# Arnie will weiteren Conan-Film drehen



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Der "Gouvernator" hat jüngst bestätigt, das er noch einmal in das enge Lederwams des berühmten Barbaren schlüpfen will. Ich bin der Meinung, das eine würdige Fortsetzung wohl eher in die 90ger gepasst hätte (ich lasse den Thrash "Conan der Zerstörer" mal absichtlich außen vor). Ich finde die Vorstellung vom Mittsechziger, der prügelnd und schwertschwingend durch Cimmerien zieht, nicht besonders prickelnd (mag er für sein Alter auch immer noch ganz passabel trainiert sein). Quelle:


Arnold Schwarzenegger kehrt als "Conan" zurück - WEB.DE
Ich will keinen alten, faltigen Conan sehen! Crom würde sich sicher kaputt lachen... Wie steht ihr dazu?

Gruß


----------



## sfc (26. Oktober 2012)

Er wird vermutlich König Conan spielen, da wäre das Alter vertretbar. Und ich seh Arnie immer noch gern. Die heutigen, weichgespülten Einheitsactionstars taugen doch nix.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

Das kommt darauf an.
Ich fand "The Expendables 2" sehr geil. Ich habe mich schlapp gelacht wie sich die alten Typen da selbst verarscht haben. 
Vor allem Chuck Norris. 
Wenn Arnie also jetzt sowas auch macht im Schwertfilm Genre wäre es nicht schlecht.
Allerdings kann ich mir ihn einfach nicht als harten Kämpfer vorstellen. Dann muss die Story schon sehr gut sein.


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Er wird vermutlich König Conan spielen, da wäre das Alter vertretbar. Und ich seh Arnie immer noch gern. Die heutigen, weichgespülten Einheitsactionstars taugen doch nix.


Sicher, das könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen, als wenn er immer noch den gestählten Haudrauf-Hühnen geben will. Und ich mag die alten Haudegen auch lieber. Obwohl, Sly hats ja auch mit den Expendables-Filmen gezeigt, das er es auch mit fortgeschrittenem Alter immer noch kann Trotzdem passt mir die Kombo sehr "reifer" Schauspieler und das Bild vom kraft/saft-strotzenden Barbaren irgendwie nicht.

*@Tresh:* ob er sich im Film selbst auf die Schippe nimmt, wage ich einmal zu bezweifeln. Männer, die über sich selbst lachen können, passen eigentlich nicht in das düstere Szenario...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich verstehe Arnie sowieso nicht dass er eine alte Rolle noch mal ausgegraben hat anstatt einfach mal was völlig neues zu machen oder wagen.
Conan und Terminator sind halt Geschichten die vergangen sind. Er ist über 60. Er könnte solide Aktion machen wie Harrison Ford.


----------



## sfc (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, er macht doch alle möglichen Projekte. Im Feburar kommt "The Last Stand" mit ihm in der Hauptrolle und er hat auch grade "The Tomb" (mit Sly) gedreht und ist gerade mit "Ten" zugange. Erst dann kommt Conan.

http://www.imdb.de/media/rm836611840/nm0000216


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke einfach, das er sich damit noch einmal einen persönlichen Traum erfüllen will. Wahrscheinlich war er (über die Jahre) selbst nicht allzu glücklich über diese lieblos inszenierte Gurke, die sich Fortsetzung schimpfte

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

Das wir ein Prequel. Er spielt Conans Papa!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Oktober 2012)

Und Brigitte Nielsen spielt dann wieder Red Sonja, oder was? 

Abgesehen davon: Ob mit oder ohne Arnie: An die Filme aus den 80ern werden die Neuen nicht mehr rankommen. Denn die aus den 80ern haben noch ihren ganz eigenen Charme. 

Das ist mir auch schon bei Star Wars aufgefallen. Ich fand die erste Trilogie aus den 70ern/80ern weitaus besser als die Zweite, die in den 90ern/00ern in die Kinos kam. Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass die alten Filme alle einen gewissen Charme haben, da es damals einfach noch nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten gab, die man heute zur Verfügung hat. Heutige Filme kommen mir aufgrund der vielen Special-Effekts und der verbesserten Technick meist etwas steril vor, als hätten sie keine "Seele".


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das wir ein Prequel. Er spielt Conans Papa!


Na und wer spielt den Sohnemann? Etwa Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Die richtige Statur hätte er ja! Der letzte Darsteller (Jason Momoa aus Stargate Atlantis) hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe den Film mit Jason Momoa gar nicht gesehen.
Obwohl ich ihn in Atlantis sehr gut fand.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2012)

Nun, da scheint ja seine Scheidung richtig viel Kohle gekostet zu haben.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Na und wer spielt den Sohnemann? Etwa Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Die richtige Statur hätte er ja! Der letzte Darsteller (Jason Momoa aus Stargate Atlantis) hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt keinen Sohnemann. Der Film spielt vor Conans Geburt


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Oktober 2012)

Er sollte lieber Terminator drehen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

But what is with the schnitzel dear gouvaner ?


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film mit Jason Momoa gar nicht gesehen.


Da hast du nichts verpasst, war mMn auch nicht die richtige Besetzung *@Scholle:* achso, dann kommt Brigittchen noch ins Spiel und die zeugen im Film-Dschungel-(Camp) dann Conan oder wie

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Da hast du nichts verpasst, war mMn auch nicht die richtige Besetzung *@Scholle:* achso, dann kommt Brigittchen noch ins Spiel und die zeugen im Film-Dschungel-(Camp) dann Conan oder wie
> 
> Gruß


 
Richtig!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Oktober 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Da hast du nichts verpasst, war mMn auch nicht die richtige Besetzung *@Scholle:* achso, dann kommt Brigittchen noch ins Spiel und die zeugen im Film-Dschungel-(Camp) dann Conan oder wie
> 
> Gruß


 
Vorher muss sich Brigittchen aber noch mal unters Messer legen^^ Sie ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Schönheits-OPs nicht automatisch schöner machen 
In Red Sonja war sie noch Bombe, heute ist sie, naja, ne Schnibbelliese^^


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

In ihrem Alter würde sie auch ungeschnibbelt nicht mehr zwangsläufig so richtig gut aussehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Na ob das was wird, ich habe da so meine Zweifel.
Naja ob Brigitte oder Pamela ist egal, beide können nicht ertrinken da Plastik immer auf dem Wasser schwimmt


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe den Thread in das entsprechende Unterforum verschoben. Trifft nicht so ganz die Vorgaben der User-News-Regeln.


----------



## facehugger (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir und ich bitte um Verzeihung Beim nächsten Mal werde ich natürlich mehr darauf achten wo genau ich was hineinposte...

Gruß


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand Arni schon in Terminator 3 eher peinlich als heftig. Der Mann hat mittlerweile O-Beine und so einige Spuren des Alters sind auch zu sehen. Als Actionhero macht er nicht mehr allzu viel her, als ein Conen, also einen Herkulesartigen Typen, taugt er mal überhaupt nicht mehr. In seinem Alter sollte man sich langsam auf Ruhestand und Schaukelstuhl vorbereiten und nicht auf Actionfilme. Wirklich Action werden wir sowieso nicht mehr zu sehen bekommen, denn die Produzenten müssen bei Dreh darauf achten, dass er sich nicht überanstrengt und einen Herzinfakt bekommt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Na ob das was wird, ich habe da so meine Zweifel.
> Naja ob Brigitte oder Pamela ist egal, beide können nicht ertrinken da Plastik immer auf dem Wasser schwimmt


 
Ja und mit Schlauchbootlippen wird das Ersaufen gänzlich unmöglich.


----------

